# Wanted on Hilton Head 10/15-10/20



## tartanwood (Sep 1, 2014)

Looking for a 2- or 3-bedroom unit on Hilton Head.

Need checkin on *Wednesday, Oct 15 *and checkout *Monday, Oct. 20*

4 adults and 2 young children.  Prefer on or close to beach (walking distance for little legs) as well as a child-friendly pool.


----------

